# Help my wallet!



## michaelangello (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok so I should start off saying I am a historically horrible bidder. I always seem to way over/under bid. Now granted I've gotten better on every-day-things (trash outs, cleans, pools, locks) However I have a BATF roof repair that was so stupid I just gotta ask for some help. I of course had up to the max but this job was not A) large enough measure out or B) one spot major spot. So its about 13 spots, less than 2 feet in any area, mostly re-adhering(and correcting a really bad prior repair orders work) and only 8 full shingles roof wide. Of course my first thought was to bill $1,000,000 but I hate kick backs so any help is awesome. I've all been asked to be pretty specific on price break down because this property is 3 years old and running outta money.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Why is bidding so damn difficult for people? Materials+Time+Desired Profit = Bid.


----------



## Cherrysacs (Feb 19, 2014)

*Question*

For the bid you going to post pictures? Have you done the inspection photos yet? Make sure your company offers the services if not just tell the client they must go to a company that is specific to the bid request.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

michaelangello said:


> Ok so I should start off saying I am a historically horrible bidder. I always seem to way over/under bid. Now granted I've gotten better on every-day-things (trash outs, cleans, pools, locks) However I have a BATF roof repair that was so stupid I just gotta ask for some help. I of course had up to the max but this job was not A) large enough measure out or B) one spot major spot. So its about 13 spots, less than 2 feet in any area, mostly re-adhering(and correcting a really bad prior repair orders work) and only 8 full shingles roof wide. Of course my first thought was to bill $1,000,000 but I hate kick backs so any help is awesome. I've all been asked to be pretty specific on price break down because this property is 3 years old and running outta money.


.

Why would you bid to patch 13 spots? Get a roofer an bid replacing the whole roof...why would you care if it's "out of money"


----------



## Molly77 (Feb 10, 2014)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Why is bidding so damn difficult for people? Materials+Time+Desired Profit = Bid.


Why is it difficult? Because of course everyone would want the most money they can get and still win the bid. But there is a very fine line.....


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Why is bidding so damn difficult for people? Materials+Time+Desired Profit = Bid.


Don't forget Overhead and PITA...:thumbsup:


----------



## westcoast Man (Jan 6, 2014)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Why is bidding so damn difficult for people? Materials+Time+Desired Profit = Bid.



This is good example. Just break it down. Too many in this business are loosing the contractor mindset because we are constantly told we have to follow nationals bid sheets. No, no you dont, Bid all jobs like a contractor, you need to make profit on all jobs.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

westcoast Man said:


> This is good example. Just break it down. Too many in this business are loosing the contractor mindset because we are constantly told we have to follow nationals bid sheets. No, no you dont, Bid all jobs like a contractor, you need to make profit on all jobs.


Best advice I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Also consider risk, and local market for*



BRADSConst said:


> Don't forget Overhead and PITA...:thumbsup:



F

for the specific trade involved. If plumbers are getting $100 an hour in your are, you should too. Especially since you are likely financing the job for 30 days or more.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Call backs and how long are you going to have to stand by the repair and how many layers are exhisting ??? All items that have to NOT should ... be factored in. 3 tab or better shingles ?? 3 tab sucks isn't cheap any more . If it is coming off in area over and over it could be because of the plywood NOT nailed off in that area wind goes over the roof and shakes the ply and the fasteners come loose. Learned that from a roofer ! I have done roof repairs and charge up the kazoo for them and if it is a steep pitch DOUBLE the estimate.


----------

